
Google Checkout will be retired - noinput
http://googlecommerce.blogspot.com/2013/05/an-update-to-google-checkout-for.html
======
MarkMc
I'm surprised by this - I'd have thought the more Google knows about a user's
purchase history, the more effective Google's ads would be for that user.

